# Show us your Logan lathes!



## HMF

Hi there owners of Logan Lathes!

This is the place to show us what you got and post photos of your Logan setup and tooling!

Enjoy!

Best,


Nelson


----------



## Conrad Hoffman

How anybody can successfully go through life without owning a lathe is beyond me. My Logan is in nice shape mechanically, but really needs a makeover in terms of paint. It actually looks better in real life than in these photos, which seem to highlight traces of rust and discoloration! It will hold a couple tenths over several inches. I use it almost every day for something, other than on the coldest days of winter- the garage isn't heated.

http://www.conradhoffman.com/Logan%20Tricks.html

Feel free to wander through my other projects on the site as well.

Best,
Conrad


----------



## Joe from L.I.

Logan 200 from 1953


----------



## Conrad Hoffman

Hi Joe- very nice! Nearly identical to mine, but you have the original post that holds up the motor frame. It also looks like you have the original "dipper" for white lead in the tailstock. I'd love to see a closeup of it pulled out. I made a brass replacement with a little carved out spoon end, but I've never actually seen one. Is your paint original? The color looks close to the hidden areas of mine where I can still see the blue. I can't see any shims under the legs, but if you haven't leveled it, you should. Mine was on an uneven floor in some factory for decades, and when I got it the bed had developed some permanent twist. It's taken a long time, but it's finally settled down after keeping it leveled for many years. I used to use stacks of aluminum roofing flashing to shim the legs. Be sure to back out your threading dial from the lead screw when not in use- reduces wear.


----------



## randyjaco

Here is an 820 I redid earlier this year.

Randy


----------



## joebiplane

OK Loganeers
What do you think this should bring all features work as they should ...Logan/monkey ward same as Logan model 815 ??? ? Monkey /Ward model Powr-Kraft Model 04TLC-700 10 ( what does that translate in ' logan models )???
i'm going to look at it this tuesday ... 
joe


----------



## joebiplane

Well ...... the above _Under-cover Logan 815 _....on the lamb as a *Montomery Ward 04TLC-700  ser # 5221*  is mine. :-*.. ALL MINE ;D
I went and looked at it yesterday and bid at the very end  and I am the proud new owner. turns out it was built in 1943 so it's a year younger than I am :.  it is actually in very good shape but the cosmetics ( the easiest part for me ) shall be made like new
The ways are spotless it has always been well crared for and the machine is complete ( as a bench model it never came with a stand and now sits on an old home made one .  if i could find an origional style floor stand and a " chip pan" from the same period I would be in "lathe heaven"
It came with a 3 jaw chuck and a reverse set of jaws for the chuck as well as a couple of tapers and a jacobs type chuck for the tail stock  if anyone has or knows of any used accessories for this unit i would be interested in purchasing them.
I also i would like to know what make and model and HP the original motor would have been as the present one 1/4 hp is not origional...it works fine but not origional.

I will be talking to Scott Logan in the near future as the seller has talked with him about this unit..... I'll sleep well tonight.
joe


----------



## Joe from L.I.

Conrad Hoffman link=topic=185.msg1823#msg1823 date=1292786505 said:
			
		

> ...
> It also looks like you have the original "dipper" for white lead in the tailstock. I'd love to see a closeup of it pulled out. I made a brass replacement with a little carved out spoon end, but I've never actually seen one....



Sorry I didn't reply sooner, busy around here. Mine was repainted during the restore by a local guy who i bought it from. He does amazing work on these old machines. Here are some shots of the dipper.


----------



## GWRdriver

This is a little Model 400 I picked up a few years ago from the estate of a friend of my father. It had sat unused for a number of years, and has since I've had it, so I haven't looked closely at it's condition. I knew the owner, who was an engineer and rather meticulous and he took good care of it during his lifetime, but the relatives didn't take very good care of it. Without going into the whys and wherefores I have the opportunity to set up a small satellite workshop and think this machine might be just the ticket for that although I have a rebuild of a machine I need worse in line in front of it..

I don't know the exact condition of the bed, at a glance it appears to be generally in overall decent condition, but IF I wanted to have it reground who is doing that work now?

I also don't know anything about the Model 400, it's production period, age, etc, although certainly without Q-C and additional apron controls it was an economy machine.


----------



## joebiplane

This is what I Bought a month ago. I stripped it down, located Bull gear and reverse gear from Joe@Plazamachinery.com in L.I. ( great guy and a huge help as this boat anchor is a Very early Logan 820 whiched used a somewhat unique Bull Gear....Joe Found one for me. I also replaced , mostly because I didn't want to do it after .... Spindle bearings in head stock and motor bushings in the Origional ' Peerless" 1/2 HP 220/110 motor and re wired it for 110. The new paint is a mix of Hamerite Dark Blue & Hammerite Black (Equal parts) and in person is much darker than Photos indicate.
It's going back together, nicely now, should be up and running in about a month ( pending completion of honey-D0 list that never ends). 
With the Leg stand, chip pan and bed Painted &assembled I can begin to glue on parts as I get them done....LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## jeepishgrin

Here's my 1945 model Logan 200 Lathe. I found it on Craigslist. The guy said he bought it from a machine shop in Springfield, MO about fifteen years ago. His son's name is Logan and he had planned to clean it up for him but never did. I paid him $500 for it. It had a lot of surface rust which I've been successfully removing with Naval Jelly. Since this photo was taken, I've removed a lot of rust --- and several dirt dauber condominiums! The machine is in very good shape - no broken or worn gears. It didn't come with any threading gears. Mike


----------



## JW turner

I have two. The Powerkraft I have had about 2 yrs and just picked up the 14x40.


----------



## bonneblktrk

Got this this summer. Love it. mod 820. Serial says before 1946. It's making parts for other machines (like the Borg).


----------



## joebiplane

Well I never got the Wards /logan i had sent in here earlier, I did get aLogan 820 (circa 1945) and i will attempt to post a " Before' and several " After" shots . All it needs now is a headstock belt .
it has been a fun ( and dirty) project.


----------



## Nipperdog

This is my Logan Model 1955 11" machine the day I rescued it. The serial # gives it's birth year as 1960, and it was wearing 50 years of machine shop grunge.
It was still in fair mechanical condition so I did some adjusting and cleaning, and a splash of new paint. The headstock spindle has a 1 3/8 bore and it came with a collet closer and about 50 hardinge collets


----------



## geckocycles

*model 210*

Bed is SN#17450   1943 MFG model 210 
Change gears are from model 1920 and from a 11” lathe
I bought this in 1980 and it was a rust bucket with just about every gear broken in the change box and bend shafts. This machine was abused big time.
I put all new gears and bearings throughout. Machined and hand scraped the bed and used Garlok under carriage to shim that back up to spec 10 years ago. This is a great machine and can hold .0003" in 4". Bought the collet closer and all gears and bearings from Logan.
2.5" solid teak bench.
I machined these 4.3" dia 4340 cable locker parts for my Suzuki Samurai. Although this was a very accurate machine it just took too long to hog out that much material at .05" max cuts so I sadly sold my baby and got a 15" x 54" Leblond with no tooling a few months ago. Now I can hog out .3" easily. Selling this was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do and I think it was my only tool I ever had to sell. I wish I could of afforded to keep it as I need a small lathe too.


----------



## mranum

I'm new here but may as well contribute some. Here are some before & after when I brought it home from Dad's shop. It sits now in a woodshop so the sludge and crud had to go. Took a while but cleaned up nicely with just a brush and parts cleaner.


----------



## PIKEMAN

Well, this is my $100 Craig's List special, a 1942 Monkey Wards 10x24. I cleaned it up, gave it a rattle can paint job, and am slowly teaching myself how to use it.


----------



## Kevinb71

This is a picture of my 1875 Logan the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 way it looks right now! I as a newbie bought a machine that needs alot of work. I think with all the help I've gotten from knowledgeable people that i will get it back together and it will funtion well.


----------



## Sfrankland

New member here. Just purchased this Logan Model 917 lathe. Lathe was in great shape and needed very little to get it up and running. It is a 11"x36" lathe but has an attachment that allows it to turn a 16" piece over the bed.


----------



## Tamper84

Man that attachment is neat. But do you have to put a riser block on the tool post to use it?

Chris


----------



## Sfrankland

Tamper84 said:


> Man that attachment is neat. But do you have to put a riser block on the tool post to use it?
> 
> Chris



Yes there is a riser for both the tail stock which can be seen in the first picture and the riser for the tool post in the second picture. 







The lathe also came with a taper attachment.


----------



## RandyM

Thought I would join in the fun. Here is my Logan 6561H. It is on my short list to give it a complete teardown and rebuild. The spindle bearings are bad and need replacement. I also plan to replace the right side storage compartment with drawers, which should make it more useable.


----------



## RenoJason

Here is my addition to this thread. A 1987h  11x34 Logan


----------



## richz

*Some before and after pics of my 14 x 40 Logan*


----------



## 4GSR

I'm impressed of the number of Logn lathe owners out there!


----------



## slowtwitch

I might as well join the fun   A couple years ago, I helped my old neighbor clean out his garage. When we finally got to the back of the garage. There was a pile of iron and a bunch of boxes. I knew it was a lathe...just didn't know what make. I asked my neighbor what he was going to do with it and he said it was mine for giving him a helping hand 

Anyway, it turned out to be a Logan 1922 (I believe). It was almost completely in pieces, dirty, parts missing. Luckily, the spindle bearings felt good and as it turned out , they were good  I found the missing parts and basically rebuilt it. I wish I had taken photos of it in the barn....but I didn't. Anyway, here is the end result....








I did install a VFD to run the original 3 phase motor and I did rebuilt the speed changer box and all the speeds do work, but, I use the vfd for speed changes. Later on down the line, I'll get a compound slide for it. I also would like to get the lathe to cut threads, just have to get a threading dial..someday


----------



## Alan Douglas

My 955, most recently used for making wood chips, so excuse the mess.


----------



## joebiplane

*Re: A " Kick Butt"  logan....like No Other !*

The world's "tallest Logan"   circa 1942   ser #  15559  i t is rock solid and quiet.  drive unit Mod was obviously    well  thought out and very well done.
Has taper attachment,  lever tail stock,    follower rest,    Spindle  threaded jacobs Chuck ( 1 1/2" x 8 threads) 5"  6 jaw Buck adjust-true Chuck             6"  4 jaw chuck,  1/2" jacobs with bronze floating jaws for  working on electric motor comutators(?)  on #2 taper  plus std 1/2 " jacobs on # 2 taper.  has Logans cast iron legs and chip pan all in fine condition.  also has  logan factory 'traveling Work light.
both bearings replaced approx 10 years ago.     It's very very clean,  Ways are excellent.  It takes up a foot less space to the wall behind it.  it has a 42 " +/- bed   and it's available for sale or trade.   more photos available upon request   PM or contact via direct E-mail    *joebiplane@comcast.net*
Joe


----------



## autonoz

*Re: Some before and after pics of my 14 x 40 Logan*



richz said:


> View attachment 45057
> View attachment 45061
> View attachment 45062
> View attachment 45063
> View attachment 45064
> View attachment 45065



What did you use on the rust?


----------



## richz

Got the door for the motor cabinet and threading dial done this weekend.


----------



## Building Something

A working condition Logan 210 with a box of "attachments" just sold about 5 minutes after it was posted on Craigslist for $300.


----------



## mranum

Nice to see the old iron that not only still works, but works very well. My nephew who is working through an apprenticeship program was over this last fall and needed to do some work on mine since the company he works for is cracking down on gov't work, but anyway he couldn't get over how true the 'ol girl runs.


----------



## scooterman09

Beautiful job.


----------



## CluelessNewB

*My 820*

Posted these before but seem to have been lost.   This is a 1945 vintage 820.  The three phase motor is original, I added the Teco 7300 VFD and controls.  This was completely disassembled, cleaned up, painted, some new bearings etc.  I have since added a QCTP and a 5c collet chuck.  The small shaft on the tray was my first project, a replacement for one of the shafts in the apron.  At that point it wasn't complete, I was waiting for a woodruff key cutter and needs to be cut to length.  I also have a Palmgreen milling attachment which I later used to cut the two keys.  The 3 jaw chuck shown is an import, the original that came with the lathe was completely trashed.


----------



## strantor

Here's mine. I wish I could take credit for the restoration, but that was done by the previous owner. I bought it this way, with no tooling. Found out the hard way that tooling costs as much or more than a lathe.


----------



## autonoz

strantor said:


> Here's mine. I wish I could take credit for the restoration, but that was done by the previous owner. I bought it this way, with no tooling. Found out the hard way that tooling costs as much or more than a lathe.



Very nice lathe


----------



## gbritnell

Gentlemen,
I'm new to the forum and after my introduction I figured the best thing to do would be to post some of my machinery. First up is my Logan. I had a 9" Southbend for many years and a good friend asked me if I would be interested in a turret lathe. I said no not really but I would take a look at it. Well it turned out to be the Logan you see here. A fellow had bought it and only ever used it for winding coils. There was still cosmoline (protectant) all over the machine from when it was new and it hadn't been used in quite a few years. My sons and I took it apart to get it from one basement to another. It came with 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks, steady rest, drive plate, toolpost grinder and assorted tooling and chucks. I had to replace the spindle bearings as the grease apparently dried up in them. The motor also didn't last too long but the new one is probably much more efficient anyway. An adapter plate had to be made to mount the new motor to the existing brackets. 
gbritnell


----------



## Bartonius

Here is my 6561H, I did a complete Restoration on it, sorry I didn't take any before pictures. I got it from a High School Shop Class, actually A guy put in 2 bids on 3 lathes he didnt expect to win either, he ended up winning both.  So I paid him a few bucks more than he paid and picked it up straight from the School.  All the Gears were in Great condition, no real Wear on anything, you can tell some Freshman Crashed the Chuck into the Compound a time or 2.  I Love it, it is a great Lathe. 




The Faceplate on there is one I just made up.


----------



## RandyM

Bartonius said:


> Here is my 6561H, I did a complete Restoration on it, sorry I didn't take any before pictures.



Very nice Michael, She turned out very nice indeed. Did you do the re-paint on the nameplate? Mine is going to need some touch as well.


----------



## Bartonius

RandyM said:


> Very nice Michael, She turned out very nice indeed. Did you do the re-paint on the nameplate? Mine is going to need some touch as well.




Yeah I did, I used some Testors Blue I had Sitting Around, and some of my Wife's Red Nail Polish!


----------



## richz

Looks very good Bartonius. I have the 6560H, posted some pics. Do you have a tapper attachment. Mine did not come with one. i am looking for someone who might have one that I could copy.


----------



## Bartonius

richz said:


> Looks very good Bartonius. I have the 6560H, posted some pics. Do you have a tapper attachment. Mine did not come with one. i am looking for someone who might have one that I could copy.




No I don't, I don't even have the Compound Rest Base Attachment to Accommodate a Taper Attachment.  Do you have a Manual?


----------



## richz

Bartonius, no I do not have a manual.


----------



## CluelessNewB

You can order manuals from Scott Logan:

http://store.lathe.com/machinemanuals.html


----------



## richz

Anyone know what this might be for?


----------



## PIKEMAN

richz, that little device is a dauber,used to spread lubricant on a dead center. The hole in the tail stock would be filled with a concoction consisting of white lead,bee's wax, eye of newt,etc. The fact that it is still with the lathe is a sign someone took good care of the lathe, as most folks lose those. Replacements are rare, and expensive. If you send it to me, I will make sure it does not get lost.:lmao:


----------



## richz

Thanks pikeman, I think I will keep it.


----------



## Alan Douglas

Funny, that's where I store the chuck key.  Fits perfectly.


----------



## Dave Smith

this is my 10"  logan 200----I really like to use  it but haven't had the time or desire to paint it all up---there is one feature I   added that is really handy for moving carriage--I don't use lathe for threading so I have rigged a quick reversible variable speed unit off rear end of leadscrew--it sure works nice and can remove it if I want to cut threads--I have a 9" south bend if need threads cut.        Dave


----------



## mrbreezeet1

autonoz said:


> Very nice lathe



yeah, plus you got the QCGB and the better apron. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## autonoz

Mi


----------



## stevecmo

autonoze - Did you ever find the standard tail stock you were looking for?  I think I saw one on ebay in the last few days.


----------



## autonoz

No I am still looking. I have checked Ebay every day and there has not been one. If you know where one is, please do tell. 





stevecmo said:


> autonoze - Did you ever find the standard tail stock you were looking for?  I think I saw one on ebay in the last few days.


----------



## stevecmo

autonoz said:


> No I am still looking. I have checked Ebay every day and there has not been one. If you know where one is, please do tell.



OK, here's a couple listed in the last two days.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LOG...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5654cb20e0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOGAN-10-ME...000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7fe50290


----------



## autonoz

stevecmo said:


> OK, here's a couple listed in the last two days.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LOG...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5654cb20e0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOGAN-10-ME...000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7fe50290


Mine is an 11inch


----------



## Bhouin

Here is my "new" 1942 logan 200. I got it locally with a fair bit of tooling, chucks, steady rest and a full set of change gears. This is certainly a step up from my 7x14.


----------



## stevecmo

Nice looking lathe.  It looks well cared for.  I'm sure you'll love it.

Steve


----------



## aldo

*Seeking for an original motor.*

Can somebody put a picture of an original motor, My 820 comes with a different motor so I wish to know the spec and shape of an original one to start seeking for it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rennkafer

Just realized I've never posted here... just in my rebuild thread.

1961 Logan 2555VL

Before: Found on Craigslist, it was sitting in a guys wood shop (unused for 8 years).  It's not rusty in this pic, it's covered in wood/oil mung.





After:  About 4 months worth of after-work and weekend disassembly, cleaning, repair, and paint.  Still working on getting it wired up and adding a DRO.


----------



## pestilence

I had no idea this thread existed until now.  I'll be posting my 1950s 922 later tonight when I get home


----------



## Rennkafer

pestilence said:


> I had no idea this thread existed until now.  I'll be posting my 1950s 922 later tonight when I get home



I've been on here for months and hadn't seen it either... :thinking:


----------



## Rixtools

Fun to see everyone's Logan !


----------



## pestilence

This is my 1951 model 922.  It has an 11" swing, 55" bed, and is 36" between centers.  I got it for $900 already restored off of craigslist from a guy who didn't have room for his machines any more.  I think that was a great deal for Arizona, but I had to buy it out of his storage locker and it was in pieces.  I've had it since 2011 but had no room (or power) to set it up myself until my shop was completed this spring.  The only things wrong with it were broken teeth on the bull and back gears, but with luck and patience I found good ones cheapish on eBay.  It runs great, but I'm just starting to learn the ropes and haven't got the skill yet to determine if the ways are very worn or how good the spindle bearings are.  I've managed to get quite good precision out of it already though.

It came with a little old school tooling, three and four jaw chucks, and a baseplate.  I added the Chinese tool post and the two steadies and I have most of an original taper attachment.  I'm just missing the cross slide.  I'm going to complete the casting shown in the third pic rather than get an original though.  The atlas compound on the chip tray might end up on the new cross slide rather than the original.  We'll see.


----------



## epanzella

Wow, this thread surely brings back memories. I just had to dig out some pics of my old Logan. It was an old beat up machine but I made a lot of stuff with it.  A relocation forced me to sell it and despite having a modern machine now, I still miss my old buddy.


----------



## gjmontll

Hi Epanzella,
   I like your gray and red color scheme. That's how I'm doing my in-progress restoration.
See my "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration" thread in this folder.
Here is today's shot, after finishing the QCGB overhaul.



Greg


----------



## epanzella

gjmontll said:


> Hi Epanzella,
> I like your gray and red color scheme. That's how I'm doing my in-progress restoration.
> See my "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration" thread in this folder.
> Here is today's shot, after finishing the QCGB overhaul.
> View attachment 64982
> 
> 
> Greg


Hey Greg,
I can't take credit for the color scheme, I got it that way. I owe that machine a lot. It was my first lathe and it took me from "knowing absolutely nothing" all the way to "knowing almost nothing".  Your restoration is really looking good.
Ed P


----------



## MBfrontier

I just picked up this Logan 200 Lathe serial #15012 built in 1942. Everything works but needs a little TLC. I'm replacing the cross feed nut, belts, and back gear. I'll probably clean everything up and do a little painting as well. Here's a picture as it is now:


----------



## gjmontll

MBfrontier,

 It looks like you also have a great project underway. Yours is two years older than my Logan 820, but looks to be in better starting condition.(See my posting in this thread two messages back, and my "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration" thread in this same folder.)​ 
Question: In your photo, what am I seeing to the left and below the chuck, on the front of the headstock? Even with magnifying, I can't make it out. But I'm guessing it may be a motor reversing switch. I see a drum switch down in the lower left, but maybe, like my machine, the drum switch maybe does forward in both positions? Given that my only chuck (at this time) is an 8" 4-jaw, that's probably a safety feature.)

I hope you are enjoying the overhaul as much as I am with mine,
      Greg


----------



## Redlineman

Hey Greg;

I've been researching them.

What you are seeing is the all too rare original power switch. For some reason everyone seemed to dislike these, as there are virtually none of them I've seen that are intact and functional. There may be some electrical versatility in the later drum switch that Logan went to using, and I am totally ignorant of electrics, but I would think the original switch was quite effective. Does it have to do with 3-phase? On Montgomery Ward lathes, I believe some of these were simple on/off switches, and they remained in this location for some time. I'm guessing that one of the premium features of the "higher end" Logan versions that came out a few years later was a reversing function in the same switch location. The early Logans used this switch, but after about 1943 they seem to have transitioned to the much more common drum switch mounted on the rear primary drive guard frame.

The first attachment is a 1947 MW lathe with the simple on/off version. The second shows the Logan version with reversing available.

I am keenly interested in purchasing a very good condition original switch plate for my 1942 200 #15235 restoration. If anyone ever sees one, I'd appreciate a ping!


----------



## MBfrontier

gjmontll,
You're right, it is a forward/reverse switch and it does work. I read about the potential for the chuck to fly off the lathe when reversed so I keep it in forward and haven't messed with it other than checking to see if it works. I attached a picture for a better look. This lathe has a 1/2 horse motor with an Atlas nameplate on it so this forward/reverse switch may have been attached to the leg when and if the motor was changed. The on/off switch is on the headstock casting with a plate that has forward/off/reverse markings but only functions for turning the lathe on and off.


----------



## mhguy

Hi,
I have had my Logan 957 lathe for about 45 years.  My father originally bought it in 1966 when it was several years old and I later inherited it.  One of the first modifications I made in the early '70's was to replace the two 4 step cone v-belt pulleys in the base with a variable speed split pulley drive.  This has worked out very well.  I have since been able to dial speeds over a wider range than the original pulleys provided.  I finally replaced the v-belts for the first time a few weeks ago.  A few days ago I replaced the 5/8-11 threaded rod I originally installed to control the speed with a left hand threaded one.  I am tired of turning the speed crank to the left to increase speed.

In the years since, I initially used the lathe in a couple of sideline businesses and as a home hobby shop tool since.  I recently cleaned it up (I had let it get far too grungy), bought a quick change tool holder and a few associated accessories.  I am now trying to get my whole shop well organized and fixed up.



This is my Logan 957 lathe as she sits in my shop.​



This is the variable speed drive I installed in the early '70's.  The pulley came from Grainger's.​ 
Thanks for all the help offered on this forum.

Dick


----------



## ezduzit

My 12"x35" Logan #2557, as found.


----------



## RandyM

FANTASTIC Guys! Keep 'em coming. You all have some very nice equipment. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Artemetra

This is a fun thread so I wanted to get in. My Logan 820 came from Monticello, Utah, owned by Harry Randall my wife's grandpa. It sat in a chicken coop for years so I heard. It's a 1946. When I first inherited it my thought was that it was a beater. The scroll on the 3-jaw was toast, that chuck WAS quite the beater. But after watching Tubal Cain's YouTube vid on using a 4-jaw chuck (where you get two keys and dial the work in from loosening one side and tightening the other at the same time), I went to try it and hey! the 4-jaw is in perfect shape! So I figured maybe there was hope for the old 820 after all. The apron was sludged up solid and there were 3 different gears including the bull gear with teeth missing. Dry bearings. Rotten pivot bushings, you know, all the stuff that comes from 70 years. So after going through it all, it's golden. The work in the picture is of some 7075 spacer tubes that go in a special milling machine called the "Millisect". It's a pathology workflow tool to dissect tissue from glass slides, like FFPE type biopsy slides. So the lathe can do precision work, I can hold half a thou on these parts.


----------



## KMinAF

Logan model 400.  Works great and learning a lot of "old school" techniques.  Next project is to try cutting some threads.


----------



## herbet999

I'm a new Logan owner. Was searching for info and found this thread. 2525 VLH


----------



## spitfire_er

Hey Guys,

I'm new here, but have looked at this thread several times over the past year. Owned 3 9" south bends, and one Logan 210, Now I have a Logan 922 11x36". It's a nice lathe for it's size, but I'm hoping to get another larger Clausing 5900 series lathe. 

I got the 922 about 5 months ago. Was in decent shape, but it does have a few issues I need to work on yet. Just put a new Phase II QCTP on it last week. Which was a huge improvement from the old lantern. I mainly bought mine for doing gun barrels on, but I'm have done more odd ball projects on it than gunsmith work. I want to make sure everything is set up how I want it before I start spinning barrels. Planning to have it powder coated some day and have the ways reground. I can't resize my photo, but here's a video I made on it. 

[video=youtube_share;csgMAo4WW6o]http://youtu.be/csgMAo4WW6o[/video]


----------



## Wiredodger60

You really  did a nice refurb on that 6561 Logan!  

Have a a question for you if you've got time. 

Is is there a way to tighten up the carriage feed. I've got a 6561 and its a little weak in travel from tail to head but robust from head to tail stock. Any ideas?

thanks. 

Wiredodger60


----------



## Gadgetologist

I just bought this Logan model 1925 with an 8" chuck and other tools.  It was from a research lab to only build prototypes. It was never in manufacturing or a school.  It has a nice AB control box to provide motor reverse.  I am excited to finally get a larger lathe.  To this point I have been using 2 small Austrian made Unimat 3 s which have been great, but certainly limited.


----------



## autonoz

Very nice. I really enjoy my 1922


----------



## Holescreek

My old 820. That was a nice lathe!


----------



## Gadgetologist

Holescreek,

Want can you tell me about the stops on your lathe that I have identified with arrows. Did you buy and install them or make them?  Any details would be great.


----------



## CluelessNewB

The thing on the left is a Micrometer Carriage Stop (Logan made them as an accessory, that one looks a bit different than the one I have).   The thing on the right is a "Trav-A-Dial".   It's more of less a mechanical DRO.


----------



## Holescreek

Yep, Trav-a-Dial on the right. If you ever try one you won't be able to live without it.  I moved that one from the Logan to my Traytop.  The micrometer stop is home made.


----------



## expressline99

I thought I'd drop in and post a picture(s) of my Logan 200. I just finished painting it in the nick of time as the cold moved in on me. However, I didn't get to paint the stand or the tray yet. I bought this back in August of 2014. (I think from a guy near Truckee? He might be on here? It snowed on us that day.) and I am just now to the point of being able to use it.

Hopefully this edit is not picture overkill. But I've added all the painted pictures and the original condition pictures. Sorry the unpainted pictures are so dark. I think I was a bit too excited about my purchase.

Reno Paul (Added: 12/8/16 I was looking at all the pictures on this thread....ran into mine...I was thinking wow that looks familiar! Opps.)


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics)

My avatar shows what I started with, and this is an in process shot.  Working on a taper attachment right now while I am waiting for my chip pan to be blasted clean...  This is an 820 with the turret tail stock..






And here it is completed, a few bushings to make and finish the hand wheels, and ready for another 60 + years of service.


----------



## eeler1

Ok, Logan 912, here's my before pics, project still in process


----------



## AR1911

OK, I'll play
Here's my 9B-28-1, before and after:





And my 11" Powermatic.I need to set up the VFD and re-do the leadscrew end.


----------



## mjhenks

Logan 400 with QCGB.


----------



## Ken Mach

My 1959 9B-28-1 its proved to be a very good little machine. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ]

I've owned it for over 20 years and as a journeyman machinist who specialized in operating large lathes and boring mills it has surprised me at what you can accomplish with it!


----------



## jneidig

Here is my 14" Powermatic with added VFD and digital tach. I have had it for years it came from a school in NY state where it saw very little use.


----------



## CPL_Guimonster

Here is My 1952 920!


I was looking at a 9A South Bend.Between both lathes,no chuck included!
What drove me to Logan was the 2 1/4 spindle.I can use a 5c collet drawbar.
Unfortunately the lathe toppled over while unloading.The Phase II collet rack sacrificed itself to prevent more damage!Noob Mistake #1


----------



## Low tech

New member here . I've had this Logan model 1955 since 1982 . Get this, my Mother in Law  bought it for me . It came with a three jaw , a four jaw , a follow rest , a back plate , and lots of extra gears that I'm not sure of their use . I was able to find a genuine nos Logan taper attachment still in the original unopened factory box . The instructions are type written and dated 1955 .
This lathe seems to be quite accurate . I did an alignment test with a 2" aluminum round stock . Only .0006  off in 5 1/2 inches .
Steve


----------



## RandyM

Ken Mach said:


> My 1959 9B-28-1 its proved to be a very good little machine.
> I've owned it for over 20 years and as a journeyman machinist who specialized in operating large lathes and boring mills it has surprised me at what you can accomplish with it!


 
It's usually the musician that is commanding the instrument.


----------



## john.oliver35

spitfire_er said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new here, but have looked at this thread several times over the past year. Owned 3 9" south bends, and one Logan 210, Now I have a Logan 922 11x36". It's a nice lathe for it's size, but I'm hoping to get another larger Clausing 5900 series lathe.
> 
> I got the 922 about 5 months ago. Was in decent shape, but it does have a few issues I need to work on yet. Just put a new Phase II QCTP on it last week. Which was a huge improvement from the old lantern. I mainly bought mine for doing gun barrels on, but I'm have done more odd ball projects on it than gunsmith work. I want to make sure everything is set up how I want it before I start spinning barrels. Planning to have it powder coated some day and have the ways reground. I can't resize my photo, but here's a video I made on it.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;csgMAo4WW6o]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Hi - how do you compare the Logan 922 to the 9" South Bend?  I have an opportunity to purchase an 926 and wanted your opinion!
John


----------



## CPL_Guimonster

What drove me to decide to choose Logan vs. South Bend is the parts are still available through the Logan company. Yes, SB are more common but that also drives the price up as well.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

richardsrelics said:


> My avatar shows what I started with, and this is an in process shot.  Working on a taper attachment right now while I am waiting for my chip pan to be blasted clean...  This is an 820 with the turret tail stock..
> View attachment 117098
> 
> 
> View attachment 117099
> 
> 
> And here it is completed, a few bushings to make and finish the hand wheels, and ready for another 60 + years of service.
> 
> View attachment 118737



Wow this one you did a hell of a job on,  I think I am going to strip my 6565 and repaint the ol girl


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Jeremys Logan Lathe 6565



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						This is my logan 6565 after cleaning her up adding the leveling feet and the DRO from dro pros
					
















Jeremys Logan Lathe 6565 #2



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						Another view of my Logan 6565 after adding the leveling feet and the DRO from dro pros, and of...
					




my logan 6565 after the leveling feet install and the DRO INSTALL


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics)

Your too kind, but thanks, I restore antique outboards, so restoring the lathe seems the right choice.


----------



## Tuna Helper

This is the only picture of my 820 I have right now. The history I know of it is that it was originally owned by Essex Wire in Fort Wayne. My brother's friend's granddad acquired it, and parked it in a shed for untold years. It was given to my brother, who later said I could have it. It was dusty, dirty, and full of crap. So far I've cleaned, oiled, bought a new chuck, new single phase 120v motor (I no longer have the three phase motor and now need the step pulley) and a drill chuck for the tailstock. I've been at the computer for several days drawing a taper attachment that I probably won't make anytime soon. Looking at these restored lathes makes me want to strip it down and repaint it.


----------



## gjmontll

Looks like you have a great project there, hope you enjoy it. As I detailed in the thread on my 820, it took me about two years for the dis-assembly, repairs, paint stripping and repainting, and alignment. Tearing down and rebuilding every single sub-assembly sure gave me an education.  I particularly enjoyed the capability for it to make parts to fix itself, e.g. found worn shafts in the QCGB, took measurements and made drawings, reassembled everything, turned new shafts, (mini-mill for the keyways), again disassemble, install new shafts, and one final reassembly.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics)

Message me or come visit me,would LOVE to help you get this up and running again..


----------



## viper0222

Hi all!  So the lathe bug finally bit, and I started my search a couple of months ago.  Originally looked at Atlas/Craftsman models, but then started to really like the Logans.  Had narrowed it down to wanting an 11" model, when a newer 10" popped up for sale close by.  Long story short, I am the proud owner of my first lathe, a Logan 1821, built in 1957.  Crusty and rusty, I am now in mid-refurbish, and having a ball.  YouTube and these forums have changed the way one pursues a passion, and I have learned so much in so little time, it is just amazing.  So, here are some pics for your perusal.  Some are before, and some are after.  Working on QCGB currently, still have the headstock, and motor assembly to go through.  using WD40, EvapoRust, and ScotchBrite fine and ultra fine pads for the cleanup so far.


----------



## ColoMid

Here's my Logan 1955H rebuilt after a 20 year delay. The thread dial is a South Bend 10" slightly modified.


----------



## wa5cab

Very nice job.


----------



## gbritnell

Great job! It looks like it came from the factory.
gbritnell


----------



## Silverbullet

I have an 11"LOGAN lathe also. Had my girl for over 40 years. I'm sad to say I've been neglecting her. She needs cleaning oiling and showed some love but she always has done lots of good work. Pictures well if I ever get back to cleaning the garage , on hold because of weather. You see my being in the wheelchair causes me to not be able to keep warm. Last week I spent about 5 hrs, outside rebuilding my ramp on the back of my house. Took two days to get warmed up and it was only around 40 degrees. I truly wouldn't wish anyone had to suffer like I do. Even the doctor who caused my added paralysis I wouldn't wish this on. It's unbearable to stay this way if I wasn't so DERN strong I'd put an end to it. But I'm not a quitter I'm not done fighting have an atlas horizontal I'm trying to get . Hopefully with some help from my buddy Larry , ill work a repair deal for driving to pick it up. I've only one picture of the atlas mill but it looks complete but no legs or wood top showed. People who run adds on craigslist don't answer my emails I've missed many great deals. There's a 12" whipp shaper for $250.00 near me , no answers to my inquiries. I've got many adds on there and no responses guess people don't want woodworking tools or good wood.


----------



## LarryTheKing

Rebuilt this 11" Logan a couple of years ago. Model 1957
Complete tear down, replaced or repaired a couple pieces, added a VFD, and a clean coat of paint.
The lathe has been a pure joy to use.

Edit: Added a picture with the turret installed


----------



## wurkenman

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## wurkenman

wurkenman said:


> I just picked this up for 300. I was looking for info on it and found this site,  so I am new here as well.


----------



## T. J.

Welcome wurkenman, and nice lathe!  If you haven't already found it, you'll want to take a look at the Logan site: www.lathe.com.  You can look up your date of manufacture by serial number. They also sell replacement parts.


----------



## ACHiPo

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## mwestcott

Your 816 looks like a twin to mine, but it was converted to the stand model.  I've considered making a bench to bring it back to "original", and gain a bunch of storage space.


----------



## ACHiPo

mwestcott said:


> Your 816 looks like a twin to mine, but it was converted to the stand model.  I've considered making a bench to bring it back to "original", and gain a bunch of storage space.


I debated pulling it off the bench to move it and mount to a stand I'd make.  I'm very glad I didn't do that--it's very nice to have those storage drawers.


----------



## mwestcott

Yes, I've been surprised how much new stuff I "need" to accumulate for this thing!


----------



## Mister Ed

mwestcott said:


> Yes, I've been surprised how much new stuff I "need" to accumulate for this thing!


Stuff is good!! You know things are finally going your way, when you have so much stuff that you can bring in big stuff and the wife no longer realizes something "new" has been added. Brought in a little #1 Hossfeld bender a couple years back, placed it right in front of where she parks her car ... she never even noticed. 6 months go buy and she asks ... "where did this come from"? I could honestly reply "Oh, I've had that for quite a while".


----------



## Nogoingback

viper0222 said:


> Hi all!  So the lathe bug finally bit, and I started my search a couple of months ago.  Originally looked at Atlas/Craftsman models, but then started to really like the Logans.  Had narrowed it down to wanting an 11" model, when a newer 10" popped up for sale close by.  Long story short, I am the proud owner of my first lathe, a Logan 1821, built in 1957.  Crusty and rusty, I am now in mid-refurbish, and having a ball.  YouTube and these forums have changed the way one pursues a passion, and I have learned so much in so little time, it is just amazing.  So, here are some pics for your perusal.  Some are before, and some are after.  Working on QCGB currently, still have the headstock, and motor assembly to go through.  using WD40, EvapoRust, and ScotchBrite fine and ultra fine pads for the cleanup so far.
> 
> View attachment 127870
> View attachment 127874
> View attachment 127875
> View attachment 127876
> View attachment 127873




Just noticed the large cross feed dial on your lathe.  Is that a shop made part, or is aftermarket?  (Or do you know?).  I'd like to fit something like that to mine some day.


----------



## Mister Ed

Nogoingback said:


> Just noticed the large cross feed dial on your lathe.  Is that a shop made part, or is aftermarket?  (Or do you know?).  I'd like to fit something like that to mine some day.


That is a Stelling Crossfeed dial. A sweet aftermarket part, once made by a guy around Pasadena (If I remember correctly). Logan listed them in their catalogues for a while. I think all were 0-200 graduations.


----------



## Nogoingback

I wonder how often they turn up on eBay: looks like a nice upgrade.
There's one for a Sheldon on eBay now.


----------



## Mister Ed

Nogoingback said:


> I wonder if they turn up on eBay: looks like a nice upgrade.


Once in a while. $$$$ but a sweet upgrade.
In that dial upgrade thread that I started some time back (maybe I will get that done this year) there are some pics of a Stelling dial that I borrowed from another site. Google Stelling dial or Stelling Logan ... you should get a couple of hits.

There is one for a Sheldon on there right now. That's a steal if we had a Sheldon.


----------



## Nogoingback

I just posted that over on the Sheldon thread in case anyone wants one.


----------



## mac102004

1963 Model 1955 (11") as I bought it.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

mac102004 said:


> 1963 Model 1955 (11") as I bought it.


Nice️! 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Mister Ed said:


> Stuff is good!! You know things are finally going your way, when you have so much stuff that you can bring in big stuff and the wife no longer realizes something "new" has been added. Brought in a little #1 Hossfeld bender a couple years back, placed it right in front of where she parks her car ... she never even noticed. 6 months go buy and she asks ... "where did this come from"? I could honestly reply "Oh, I've had that for quite a while".


That's funny. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolidge

Usmcdevildog said:


> Jeremys Logan Lathe 6565
> 
> 
> 
> __ Usmcdevildog
> __ Mar 2, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> This is my logan 6565 after cleaning her up adding the leveling feet and the DRO from dro pros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremys Logan Lathe 6565 #2
> 
> 
> 
> __ Usmcdevildog
> __ Mar 2, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of my Logan 6565 after adding the leveling feet and the DRO from dro pros, and of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my logan 6565 after the leveling feet install and the DRO INSTALL



You SUCK I still haven't found a 6565 lol.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

HAHAHAHA hahahah glad your rebuilding your shop


----------



## coolidge

Usmcdevildog said:


> HAHAHAHA hahahah glad your rebuilding your shop



It will be even better than before...and funded by gold and silver finds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PS: Your lathe looks really nice cleaned up, nicest one I have seen since condition wise.


----------



## Flyrod

New here and new to machining - bought a model 957 Logan lathe at the beginning of the year...but haven't touched it yet - will post pics soon

Thanks


----------



## Investigator

Here is my 2537-2-v-h as I found it in the wild




And here in my shop being cleaned



It came with the double tool post cross slide, and both tool posts.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




The former owner had added a compound which I think is a Southbend, and what appears to be a home made/shop built tool post.


----------



## bweingartner

Proud new owner of a Logan 14" 7502 Chucker lathe. (So is my buddy it turns out - they are perfect twins.)

Needs a little cleaning but is otherwise in very excellent condition. I'm on the lookout now for a tailstock, saddle, cross slide/compound base and compound from a Logan 65xx lathe to get rid of the turret setup. Given the availability of used parts for these 14" Logan I think I have my work cut out for me. Thankfully the lathe was cheap.

If anybody knows of any parts out there, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Woodzi

New member, new 10" Logan lathe. 

It came with a QC gearbox, power apron and a Forkardt 3-jaw chuck. 

Not sure if the QC gearbox will work with this lathe - I will post a question on that separately. I had a look at the apron last night and I think it will work after I clean it up. 

The chuck needs a back plate. I have a blank on the way. This will be my first real project.


----------



## Nogoingback

That looks like a nice, clean lathe.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lemonhead_oo7

My first lathe. Logan 2555v. 1957, i think.


----------



## eeler1

Just sold this 9B-17.  Pristine!!  Three owners (now 4).  Hated to do it, but can't justify two lathes.

I still have a 1957, but will post pics after the rebuild is complete.


----------



## Nogoingback

Model 200 built in 1944.


----------



## RLE

I just bought my first lathe, a 1947 10" Wards/Logan.     Got it from Daryl (Uglydog) after seeing his post about it on a forum thread. Clean, straight and everything feels tight and runs smoothly.  













IMG_2551 (1).jpg



__ RLE
__ Nov 29, 2017



						Wards Powr-Kraft (Logan)   10" lathe
					
















IMG_2550 (1).jpg



__ RLE
__ Nov 29, 2017



						Wards Powr-Kraft (Logan)   10" lathe


----------



## 1911rocks

1941 Logan 700.  After 76yr it's still serviceable. Bedways are in excellent shape.  FILTHY when I got it. Missing a few parts, easily obtained.  Missing the steady rest.  Old rocker style tool post that I'm thinking of replacing with an Aloris or similar. Over the years someone had retrofitted a Drum Controller to allow FWD and REV of Split phase 1/3hp motor, that may go away. Still think it's fun lathe.

Was the original switch just a simple "On/Off" switch? Maybe RLE can tell me based on his 1947.


----------



## wa5cab

A simple ON-OFF switch has almost always been the default on most lathes up to about 12" unless they shipped from the factory with a 3-phase motor installed.  But almost all manufacturers have always offered as an extra cost option a reversing switch, usually of the drum style.


----------



## Nogoingback

If you decide to use a switch that reverses the motor, you'll need to take care not to spin the chuck off the spindle.  My Model 200 came
with a switch like that and I removed it.  (I don't trust myself!)


----------



## 1911rocks

Nogoingback said:


> If you decide to use a switch that reverses the motor, you'll need to take care not to spin the chuck off the spindle.  My Model 200 came
> with a switch like that and I removed it.  (I don't trust myself!)


  I saw this happen 30yrs ago with a 14" Cincinnati. It "dinged" up the ways pretty badly and got the  operators foot as well.  I'm with Nogoingback.


----------



## gajunkie

Hi, new here, been lurking for while enjoying some good Logan Lathe info!  Recently bought a Logan 816 off craigslist and spent the last couple weeks getting it disassembled, cleaned up and painted.  I’m just getting into hobby machining so i have a lot to learn!  In a previous occupation during high school and college, i used a lathe and a mill occasionally but really learning just how much i didn’t know back then.

I think i got pretty lucky with this purchase considering i didn’t really test anything before i bought it. It was so close to me,so i just took a chance on it...no to mention the guy delivered it for me.   Anyway, I’ll post a few pics of my new baby...



What it looked like the day i bought it..no, i dint pay asking price:







During the initial cleanup...in hindsight, i should have just gave it a really good disassembly and cleaning as it was in pretty good shape and had a cool patina, but i got a little ahead of myself and started painting before i realized it...oh well, I’m pretty happy with how it turned out: (hopefully pics show up a little clearer once this is posted)


----------



## 1911rocks

1941 Logan 10 (700a)


----------



## Nogoingback

It's nice to see an oldie like yours.  Looks like a pretty big chuck: is that 8"?


----------



## kev74

I got this, my first lathe, a few weeks ago.  Its a Logan 922, born in 1952 according to the serial number.  

I'm still getting it set up, accumulating tools and getting a feel for it.


----------



## kev74

And the tooling that came with it.  Trying to find homes for this stuff is proving to be a challenge.


----------



## Nogoingback

If you can't find a home for some of it, I think it would fit in my shop...      Nice haul.


----------



## Z2V

You did good Kev!!


----------



## GFarmer13

I have wanted a lathe for quite a while.  I won an auction on a Monarch 10x20EE a few years ago.  I got discouraged in a hurry,
the three phase power and the weight of the machine itself.  I sold it and have been looking for a smaller lathe since.  I was looking
at the Grizzley Lathes and the like.  I found this machine on CL, had never heard of Logan Lathes.  I liked the size and it was 110vac, and
the owner brought it to me.  I think its a '41 serial number 2314. Not much in the way of tooling, two chucks, a Phase 2 tool post, 
and a chuck for the tail stock.  I'm considering buying a set of legs and a chip pan.  Not sure about that though, I may just put it on a bench.


----------



## middle.road

kev74 said:


> And the tooling that came with it.  Trying to find homes for this stuff is proving to be a challenge.


Just saw this, and Kev?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
Great score with all that tooling... (4) chucks for crying out loud! really?
Can't quite make out the center of the picture, which is probably a good thing...


----------



## middle.road

GFarmer13 said:


> I have wanted a lathe for quite a while.  I won an auction on a Monarch 10x20EE a few years ago.  I got discouraged in a hurry,
> the three phase power and the weight of the machine itself.  I sold it and have been looking for a smaller lathe since.  I was looking
> at the Grizzley Lathes and the like.  I found this machine on CL, had never heard of Logan Lathes.  I liked the size and it was 110vac, and
> the owner brought it to me.  I think its a '41 serial number 2314. Not much in the way of tooling, two chucks, a Phase 2 tool post,
> and a chuck for the tail stock.  I'm considering buying a set of legs and a chip pan.  Not sure about that though, I may just put it on a bench.


Did you get the change gears? (fingers crossed)
I mounted my 210 to a slab of old bowling alley and that's been bolted to (3) different benches over the years.
My idea for the ideal bench would be a welded frame style with tool chests fitted into it.


----------



## GFarmer13

middle.road said:


> Did you get the change gears? (fingers crossed)
> I mounted my 210 to a slab of old bowling alley and that's been bolted to (3) different benches over the years.
> My idea for the ideal bench would be a welded frame style with tool chests fitted into it.



I did get the change gears, they are in the coffee can that you can see in the edge of the picture.  When I found it, I started 
researching Logan Lathes.  I'm really happy that I got it, just have a few more things before I get it running.


----------



## middle.road

GFarmer13 said:


> I did get the change gears, they are in the coffee can that you can see in the edge of the picture.  When I found it, I started
> researching Logan Lathes.  I'm really happy that I got it, just have a few more things before I get it running.


You'll be very happy with it - undoubtedly. I've had mine for over (20) years now and have never regretted the purchase. 
They were very well built (IMO) and Scott @ Logan Actuator still provides very decent support.


----------



## Nogoingback

GFarmer13 said:


> View attachment 255797
> 
> I have wanted a lathe for quite a while.  I won an auction on a Monarch 10x20EE a few years ago.  I got discouraged in a hurry,
> the three phase power and the weight of the machine itself.  I sold it and have been looking for a smaller lathe since.  I was looking
> at the Grizzley Lathes and the like.  I found this machine on CL, had never heard of Logan Lathes.  I liked the size and it was 110vac, and
> the owner brought it to me.  I think its a '41 serial number 2314. Not much in the way of tooling, two chucks, a Phase 2 tool post,
> and a chuck for the tail stock.  I'm considering buying a set of legs and a chip pan.  Not sure about that though, I may just put it on a bench.
> View attachment 255798




For some reason the leg sets go for a lot of money.  After setting mine up on the legs that came with it, I would recommend a bench.
The bench gives you something solid to set up on: the legs are not until it's all bolted together.

Congrats on your new lathe!


----------



## GFarmer13

middle.road said:


> You'll be very happy with it - undoubtedly. I've had mine for over (20) years now and have never regretted the purchase.
> They were very well built (IMO) and Scott @ Logan Actuator still provides very decent support.



Thank you.. I have been to the site and plan on purchasing a manual for it in a few days.  I found this site and Lathe.com while deciding 
to make the deal.


----------



## GFarmer13

Nogoingback said:


> For some reason the leg sets go for a lot of money.  After setting mine up on the legs that came with it, I would recommend a bench.
> The bench gives you something solid to set up on: the legs are not until it's all bolted together.
> 
> Congrats on your new lathe!




The small footprint is what interests me most about the legs.  I have a butcher block work bench but it is considerably larger
than the space that I have available.  You are correct about the cost of those legs though, and it seems that the chip pan is costly 
as well.


----------



## middle.road

The cast iron legs are being snapped up by interior designers for that 'industrial design' look.
That is what's has driven the prices up.

If going with a butcher block, I would mechanically fasten some strips to the bottom if possible, would help to keep the laminated wood from separating in the future.
My bench in the shop which was salvaged from a garage in KY and had come from a Panasonic factory had to be re-done.
I've got another one that is in even worse shape that I may just cut up into smaller sections.


----------



## rambin

GFarmer13 said:


> View attachment 255797
> 
> I have wanted a lathe for quite a while.  I won an auction on a Monarch 10x20EE a few years ago.  I got discouraged in a hurry,
> the three phase power and the weight of the machine itself.  I sold it and have been looking for a smaller lathe since.  I was looking
> at the Grizzley Lathes and the like.  I found this machine on CL, had never heard of Logan Lathes.  I liked the size and it was 110vac, and
> the owner brought it to me.  I think its a '41 serial number 2314. Not much in the way of tooling, two chucks, a Phase 2 tool post,
> and a chuck for the tail stock.  I'm considering buying a set of legs and a chip pan.  Not sure about that though, I may just put it on a bench.
> View attachment 255798


I bought a very similar one last summer except someone had painted it god awful green its #2646 im slowly cleaning it and painting it machinery grey like yours is... you don't realize how badly used and abused they are until you strip them down to bare metal. im steadily working thru different issues trying to get it up and running


----------



## GFarmer13

Got a break in the rain today.  I took advantage and loaded up my butcher block work bench.  It is 30 1/2" x 60" and 34" high, I cant wait to get it put together and leveled up.  I may get the legs and chip pan at some point but I just want to get my lathe running.  My eBay watch list has never been so long.


----------



## eeler1

hey farmer, where does the motor mount?  From the picture,that looks like you could have it underneath or behind on the bench.  Some of them have the motor hanging off the back with a peg leg for support.

Those are really nice lathes, almost bulletproof and capable of doing most home shop work.  Looks like you got enough tooling to get you started,too.

Just one thing to be careful about, there is no clutch on the powerfeeds.  So you have to stay with it and pay attention all the way through operations that use power feed.  We had a guy locally that just learned that lesson, and had to replace some gears and parts as a result.


----------



## GFarmer13

eeler1 said:


> hey farmer, where does the motor mount?  From the picture,that looks like you could have it underneath or behind on the bench.  Some of them have the motor hanging off the back with a peg leg for support.
> 
> Those are really nice lathes, almost bulletproof and capable of doing most home shop work.  Looks like you got enough tooling to get you started,too.
> 
> Just one thing to be careful about, there is no clutch on the powerfeeds.  So you have to stay with it and pay attention all the way through operations that use power feed.  We had a guy locally that just learned that lesson, and had to replace some gears and parts as a result.



From all of the pictures that I have seen, the motor mounts directly behind the lathe.  I am going to mount it on a butcher block work bench for the time being.  I did buy the manual from lathe.com and seen a leg bracket that connects the motor mount to the legs.  I haven't seen that bracket for sale.

I do have a micrometer carriage stop in my watch list on ebay. I have to place things in order.  The wants for this machine have completely outran my budget.


----------



## GFarmer13

rambin said:


> I bought a very similar one last summer except someone had painted it god awful green its #2646 im slowly cleaning it and painting it machinery grey like yours is... you don't realize how badly used and abused they are until you strip them down to bare metal. im steadily working thru different issues trying to get it up and running



Have you posted a picture of this green machine on here somewhere?  I would like to see it before you get it grey.


----------



## eeler1

Not sure if it is the same mounting method, but here's a pic of the backside of a 9B-17 I sold a while back. I used the fenner v-belt coming out of the back of the headstock. HTH


----------



## GFarmer13

Not my picture but this is the same mount that I have with my lathe.  I am going to mount it in the same fashion, just bolt it to the bench in line with the lathe.


----------



## rambin

GFarmer13 said:


> Have you posted a picture of this green machine on here somewhere?  I would like to see it before you get it grey.


here u go.


----------



## eeler1

GFarmer13 said:


> Not my picture but this is the same mount that I have with my lathe.  I am going to mount it in the same fashion, just bolt it to the bench in line with the lathe.
> 
> View attachment 256242



Ok, I was getting stressed about how you would mount the motor.  Can relax now.


----------



## rambin

yes it will easily mount behind the lathe... but make sure you align your pulleys front to back...a straight edge (thin ruler) will do the job...who ever drilled and bolted mine to that old table was out a 1/4 inch or so... it works just drives me nuts and im sure it side loads the headstock some and probly will end up fraying the belt in time... I will eventually have to slot the holes in the table, which I hate to do...


----------



## GFarmer13

rambin said:


> here u go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256282




Have you used the lathe very much?  I can see why you would rather have it grey, although I would be trying to learn on mine before restoration.  I have a few more things to do before I can get it going.


----------



## rambin

im just starting to use it a little bit now. working the kinks out... replaced the half nuts and a few other parts trying to slowly tighten everything up again. will finish painting it come spring when its warm enough to go outside with a spray can


----------



## itstallion

Here's some pics of my newly acquired Logan 6561-H.  Found it listed on Facebook.  Took my dad on his birthday to go look at it.  He made the package deal along with a Delta toolmaker.  This machine has seen very little use.  I'm thinking the wood it's bolted to might be from the factory?  We're in the process of cleaning her up.  Her name is Layla.  She's my very first machine.  I'm selling my Shopsmith to make room for her in my garage.  She has the taper attachment on her and everything that came with her except the manual and parts list.  Even the wrenches are there.  She also came with a 5HP rotary phase converter which I plan on removing from the lathe and placing in a seperate room.



This is what she looked like when we found her.



Opened the cabinet after the deal was made and discovered all the goodies inside.



Here's all the goodies she came with.


Here's what she looks like today.






We're using Kerosene to clean her up and gear oil (85W 140) to keep her ways oiled up until I can get some proper way oil.  I'll keep posting pictures as we keep cleaning up all the pieces on her.  For my very first machine I think I scored big!  She runs great and I can't wait to make my very first chips on her.  I'm thinking I'll keep he on the wood.  What do you guys think?


----------



## T. J.

Nice score!

You will want to remove the wood runners and use leveling feet to properly level the lathe to remove any twist from the bed.


----------



## JohnCT

Got it on the stand 
1944 Logan 200


----------



## pashooter

Logan / Montgomery Ward model 74TLC-2130 that my father bought new in 1947 for the princely sum of $207. Railway express shipping from Chicago to northern Virginia added another $4.35 to the bill! I still have all of the original paperwork.  Back up and running again after years of sitting around in pieces - I had torn it apart a number of years ago to replace seized up spindle bearings. Life intervened and it sat that way for more years than I care to mention, but I recently retired and getting it running again was the first task in setting up my retirement hobby shop. Poor storage had taken its toll on many of the smaller parts (thankfully not the bed or any of the major components) but almost everything cleaned up nicely and now she's happily humming away again. I added the QCTP and am still in the process of "tooling up" - next up will be building racks to hold all the accessories and tooling.


----------



## rambin

wow looks pretty good. original paint? I have a 41 which is very similar model. someone had painted it gawd awful green over the years ive slowly been cleaning it and rattle canning back to grey... and as im sure you know the price of the tooling is what kills you


----------



## pashooter

Oh yeah - the paint is dinged in a few places but is unretouched and all original. I know what you mean about awful repaint jobs - not long ago I picked up a Clausing 8520 that someone had repainted in sort of a baby blue. Must have been a while ago (or a poor paint job) because even that is chipped badly in places. I'm not a stickler for "original" colors, but it just doesn't look right. However, I was more interested in getting the mill together (I had disassembled it to move it) and running than in "correcting" the paint color, but maybe one of these days...


----------



## rambin

yes I hear you there, original exact paint matches aren't really important but I just had to get rid of the green and you say some of these paint jobs were not done well... improper cleaning first and pieces not removed to paint...  once I get it all painted the same color i'll be happy not worrying about replacing missing badges or anything just want a reliable machine that isn't an eye soar...   so what is on your tooling list ive been picking up a few things lately for mine? maybe I can send you in a certain direction


----------



## A618fan2

Here's my model 1825 I rebuilt a couple years ago.  Still running strong!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD

New to me 6560. Was given to me with steady and follow rest 5c collet closet and 3 jaw chuck. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Navynuke50




----------



## Navynuke50

Bought this 927 from the original owner.


----------



## Nogoingback

Nice and clean looking.  The judges will deduct points for leaving the key in the chuck though.


----------



## Navynuke50

Hope this is better


----------



## Nogoingback

That's really a nice looking machine.  Are you making chips yet?


----------



## Navynuke50

Yes. Spent a few days cleaning it up but it looked like you see it when I bought it. Been very impressed how well it was maintained its first 66 yrs.


----------



## Navynuke50

Here’s a few more pictures


----------



## Nogoingback

Looks like a real score, and you got the large spindle bore as well.  Nice.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Nogoingback said:


> Looks like a real score, and you got the large spindle bore as well. Nice.


Yeah, I like my Logan/Wards 10" but that Small spindle bore is a setback at times.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Nogoingback said:


> Looks like a real score, and you got the large spindle bore as well. Nice.


Large spindle bore is definitely a plus! Good job!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Joe from L.I. said:


> Logan 200 from 1953
> 
> View attachment 143861


Very nice! I would love to find a chip pan and a set of legs like that for my Montgomery Wards 200 type of lathe. 84 TLC 2136 if I recall correctly

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbreezeet1

randyjaco said:


> Here is an 820 I redid earlier this year.
> 
> Randy
> 
> View attachment 7213


Wow! Very nice automatic apron and quick change gearbox and everything nice looking late I just have the Plain Jane apron and no quick change gearbox however I did do the wiper motor electronic speed control conversion and it works out quite nicely the only time I need to swap gears is if I need to thread something which is rare.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headrc

Not a Logan owner yet ...but maybe later this week.  I have found a 2555 VL with 24" between centers, QC gear box but no real other goodies other than a 3 jaw chuck and lamp post tool holder (and no steady rest) with it but looks like it is in decent condition with no rust to speak of.  I posted in another thread but thought I would ask here if I could ...what would the proper value be on a lathe like this?  Also, to get it into my shop how big of a project is it to break it down for moving?  Thanks for letting me join in here.  Richard


----------



## wa5cab

I can't help with how to break it down.  The catalog page says that the shipping weight of the 2555-V is 1015 pounds.  Probably a hundred pounds of that is crate.  The rated distance between centers is 23 inches.  The LOA is 59" and the height is 49".


----------



## Nogoingback

It's tough to qive you a value because so much depends on condition and what tooling it comes with.
Prices vary depending on where the machine is located as well. Try to see whether comparable machines on CL
are similar in price.

Tooling can add quite a bit of cost, so if it's light on tooling, be sure to factor that into the negoiations.  It's important to
determine how much the bed is worn on an older machine as well.  If the machine is under power, be sure the seller
demonstrates that everything works.  If It's not, try to determine what's not working, and make an allowance for repairs.
Don't be afraid to walk away from a lathe that looks like a money pit.

As far as breaking it down, I don't know about that model, but when I bought my Model 200, my son and I broke it down into managable chucks pretty quickly.  Just plan on taking a good box of tools, and some friends.

Logans are good lathes, and benefit from decent parts availability through Logan Actuator.


----------



## Headrc

Thanks again.  I guess I am looking for a ballpark $$ of a lathe like this with what it has and everything is working properly.  I have seen many of this size for sale in the last six months in my area.


----------



## Nogoingback

How much are they asking for the Logan?, and what's the usual price range for other comparable lathes in your area?

Around here that lathe would be listed for at least $1500. - $2000.00, but prices are high in my area and lathes like that are
thin on the ground.  It sounds like that lathe has been pretty well stripped clean of tooling if all it comes with is a 3 jaw chuck.  I would find an online Logan catalog, make a list of all the tooling that came with it originally, and point out to the seller all the missing pieces.  If it needs any repairs, try to estimate the cost as well.  Logan sells parts for older machines,
but they tend to be expensive.  When I bought my Logan, I got the lathe cheap, but then spent more than double the price of the machine making repairs and tooling it up.  Not trying to discourage you, but just suggesting you know what you're in for if you negotiate with the seller.


----------



## Headrc

Thanks.  The asking price is $950 for the lathe.


----------



## wa5cab

I will point out that the cost of new parts for any machine today will reflect what new parts cost today, not what they cost back in the 1960's.

Also, back when machines like this one were new, they didn't "come with" much at all.  And although many would disagree with me, I classify things like chucks. QCTP's and holders, steady rests, etc., as accessories, not tooling.  Tooling for the most part is expendable, or at least in my use of the term it is.  When these machines were new, they seldom came with either accessories or tooling beyond a few minor items like dead centers and wrenches to fit the machine (and which unless the machine was in regular service recently are probably all MIA).


----------



## Headrc

Right.  Any opinions on that $950 price with the information I have given?


----------



## Nogoingback

wa5cab said:


> I will point out that the cost of new parts for any machine today will reflect what new parts cost today, not what they cost back in the 1960's.
> 
> Also, back when machines like this one were new, they didn't "come with" much at all.  And although many would disagree with me, I classify things like chucks. QCTP's and holders, steady rests, etc., as accessories, not tooling.  Tooling for the most part is expendable, or at least in my use of the term it is.  When these machines were new, they seldom came with either accessories or tooling beyond a few minor items like dead centers and wrenches to fit the machine (and which unless the machine was in regular service recently are probably all MIA).




You're right Robert, but that doesn't mean the OP shouldn't try to negotiate the price down by pointing out their absence.


----------



## Nogoingback

Headrc said:


> Right.  Any opinions on that $950 price with the information I have given?



If that's a complete, running lathe in decent condition, I'd buy that machine in a heartbeat for $950.00.


----------



## Headrc

The owner says yes it is running with no problems other than the start capacitor.  But actually now I find it has a 4 jaw check but no 3 jaw chuck and no steady rest.  A couple of lamp post tool holders.  Nothing else to speak of.  I grabbed the pictures he listed them with and can now post them here.  So I guess I can now somewhat join this thread properly if I in fact get this lathe.


----------



## Nogoingback

So, does that mean the lathe doesn't run, but he says it would run fine with a new start capacitor?  If so, that's a different case since
it's more difficult to evaluate the condition of a lathe that doesn't run.  Kind off like the guy that wants to sell you a car that doesn't run
but wants you to pay just as much because it  "only" needs a starter motor.

Have you actually gone to see the lathe?

Here's a pdf of the 1963 Logan catalog with the specs for that lathe.  Looks like it came with a 1 HP,  3 phase motor. ( Which wouldn't
have a start capacitor.)


----------



## Headrc

He says it runs ...somehow he gets the motor running by hand ....but I will let him do that.  So he says I can see it under power.  I can't see it until Friday due to his availability.  And it is a 5HP motor ...not the original.  So with the pictures ....any more input on value folks?


----------



## wa5cab

[QUOTE="Nogoingback, post: 611312, member: 43659"
Here's a pdf of the 1963 Logan catalog with the specs for that lathe.  Looks like it came with a 1 HP,  3 phase motor. ( Which wouldn't
have a start capacitor.)[/QUOTE]


No.  It comes with the switch, but it only says to use a 1 HP 3-phase 1725 RPM motor, not that it was included from Logan.  That was standard up until at least in the 1970's.  And even then, you could buy a lathe with or without their motor.

If it wouldn't kill the deal, I would take it without that 5HP motor.  If you shop around and are willing to take a used one, you can probably buy it for not much more than what a new starting capacitor would cost.

On what accessories it came with, avoid claiming that it came with much of anything, because it's too easy to prove otherwise.  Which isn't to say that you can't say something like "if only it had...".


----------



## Headrc

I have a 1 HP motor already that can be wired to 110 or 220 ...I have to check the RPM on it though.  The guy that owns this has been a little hard to communicate with and he says the price is firm.  I should be he first one to look at it today ...so we will see.


----------



## Headrc

Well ...I saw and bought the lathe.  It came with an extra 4 jaw chuck, a couple of face plates and a couple of lamp post tool holders.  The ways seem to be in very good condition but of course the whole lathe needs a good going over.   Everything does work on it ....but no spanner wrench for removing the chuck.  And of course there is the sticker shock of $75 for one from Logan.  I did a search here to see the alternatives and did not find a thread that was definitive on finding one.  Has anyone come up with an alternative recently?  What is the size of that spanner wrench?  Thanks,


----------



## Nogoingback

There are lots of Logan parts on ebay, though I can't remember seeing a wrench like that.  Worth a try.
Be sure and post some more photos as you get set up.  Congratulations on your new lathe!


----------



## Headrc

Will do on the photos.  I looked for one of the wrenches on Ebay ...and other sources but so far nothing specifically Logan.  Lots of spanners but I don't know if they will work which is why I was asking if anyone else found an alternative.  I like the idea of the L type spindle as opposed to just a threaded spindle though.


----------



## Nogoingback

It looks like it uses a hook wrench, which are sized by the diameter of the part you're tightening.  I bet that's
a standard part and shouldn't be hard to find.  I bet if you posted a question on the General Home Shop sub-forum
asking what wrench a long-taper spindle chuck uses, you'll get a definite answer.

https://www.smalltools.com/lathe-spindle-nose-identification-chart/

Here's a vid that should help:


----------



## Headrc

Thanks that helps ...I may try to measure and make one, although it would be great to see an original Logan wrench for reference.  Sorry to have hijacked this thread so much ...you guys are great.


----------



## wa5cab

There are shall we say six general types of spanners, Face, Hook or Pin, and each can usually be found as either Fixed or Adjustable.  You need a Hook Spanner (probably made by either Armstong or Williams) to fit the diameter of the coupling nut that retains the chuck.  It can be either fixed or adjustable.  The coupling or retaining nut stays on the spindle, has RH threads, and is turned CW (looking from the tailstock end of the lathe) to loosen.  You should have no problem finding one on eBay, once you measure the diameter of the nut.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Nogoingback said:


> It looks like it uses a hook wrench, which are sized by the diameter of the part you're tightening. I bet that's
> a standard part and shouldn't be hard to find. I bet if you posted a question on the General Home Shop sub-forum
> asking what wrench a long-taper spindle chuck uses, you'll get a definite answer.
> 
> https://www.smalltools.com/lathe-spindle-nose-identification-chart/
> 
> Here's a vid that should help:


Interesting.
I like how he tightened it, then hit it a few times whim a hammer  to seat it, then tightened a little more. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headrc

I found one on Ebay ....$30 and it works so I am good now on this one.  Thanks folks.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Headrc said:


> I found one on Ebay ....$30 and it works so I am good now on this one. Thanks folks.


Good, Good...  

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt

I just acquired a Logan 400, S/N 52434 which puts it as manufactured in 1949. It seems to have spent the past several decades in a woodworking shop (lots of oily sawdust) and the man who owned the lathe (I bought it from an estate) obtained it from a fellow US Naval officer. It came with a 4-jaw chuck and the collet chuck and several tailstock Jacobs chucks. The headstock cover was missing and had been replaced with a homemade fiberglass cover, functional but ugly, and I sourced a replacement. This is the lathe as I received it. I'm in the process of dis-assembling the headstock to replace the back gear and replace the V-belt. I'll just clean it up and not re-paint it.


----------



## Nogoingback

What shape are the headstock bearings in?

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the new lathe.


----------



## millsrv

Both of these Power Kraft (Logan) Lathes I acquired within the last year from Craigslist (from two different sellers). Coincidently both lathes are 1953. The one pictured without the quick change gear box has seen little use and has it's original paperwork including factory inspection card dated 9/11/1953. The lathes wound up costing me $500 each and came with 3 and 4 jaw chucks, backing plates, assorted tooling, and one Dumore tool post grinder. I realize that two lathes may be a bit much but the price was right, I have the room, and use them both. The pictured Palmgren Milling Attachment is a more recent purchase along with a QCTP.  I machined the T bolt for the QCTP using the milling attachment. Both lathes appear to have the original belts and they work fine especially considering they are 65 years old!


----------



## Nogoingback

Great deal for 2 lathes and all they came with!


----------



## millsrv

I forgot to mention that I added the stands, they did not come with them. The lathe pictured with the quick change gear box I built the stand for the other I modified, someone else made it years ago for a wood lathe.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

millsrv said:


> Both of these Power Kraft (Logan) Lathes I acquired within the last year from Craigslist (from two different sellers). Coincidently both lathes are 1953. The one pictured without the quick change gear box has seen little use and has it's original paperwork including factory inspection card dated 9/11/1953. The lathes wound up costing me $500 each and came with 3 and 4 jaw chucks, backing plates, assorted tooling, and one Dumore tool post grinder. I realize that two lathes may be a bit much but the price was right, I have the room, and use them both. The pictured Palmgren Milling Attachment is a more recent purchase along with a QCTP. I machined the T bolt for the QCTP using the milling attachment. Both lathes appear to have the original belts and they work fine especially considering they are 65 years old!
> 
> View attachment 278259
> View attachment 278260
> View attachment 278261
> View attachment 278262


I like that bench with the tool carts under it. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt

Nogoingback said:


> What shape are the headstock bearings in?



They appear to be in fine shape, but after 70 years, I'll clean them and re-pack the bearings. From what I've read, I'll need a special bearing grease (?) and put the bearings and grease in a plastic bag and pull a vacuum on it to force the grease into them.


----------



## Nogoingback

On my Model 200, the stock bearing had a seal on one side only, so it might work to put in the bag and simply work it in by hand. My understanding is that overgreasing should be avoided and that 1/3 of the volume should be greased, but hopefully the resident bearing experts around here (and there are some) will weigh in on that subject.


----------



## Hoyt

It appears that Chevron SRI-2 is the bearing grease to use. I ordered it from Amazon for $12.85.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FL5BYGC/


----------



## Hoyt

Hoyt said:


> It appears that Chevron SRI-2 is the bearing grease to use. I ordered it from Amazon for $12.85.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FL5BYGC/



The suggestion (from Scott Logan, IIRC) to soak the bearings in Pine Sol, rinse with hot water and repeat until the water runs clean worked as promised.

Repacking the bearings using using a kitchen vacuum food-saver worked well. I found it easiest to do one bearing at a time, coating the edges heavily with grease and placing the bag under vacuum. The only problem I ran into was knowing just how much grease was in the bearing since the recommendation is to fill it only 1/3 to 1/2 full. I probably got too much grease in each one, but . . .


----------



## rambin

I've heard of a trick done back in the day where you put grease in a metal pail, throw in your bearings, and put the bucket over a fire.  The hot grease thins out and soaks into the bearings and when it cools the  grease thickens and they're greased.  Never tried it but it does makes sense. Just a thought.  Vacuum bag sounds easier but never tried either


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics)

Tuna Helper said:


> View attachment 211393
> 
> This is the only picture of my 820 I have right now. The history I know of it is that it was originally owned by Essex Wire in Fort Wayne. My brother's friend's granddad acquired it, and parked it in a shed for untold years. It was given to my brother, who later said I could have it. It was dusty, dirty, and full of crap. So far I've cleaned, oiled, bought a new chuck, new single phase 120v motor (I no longer have the three phase motor and now need the step pulley) and a drill chuck for the tailstock. I've been at the computer for several days drawing a taper attachment that I probably won't make anytime soon. Looking at these restored lathes makes me want to strip it down and repaint it.


Message me or come visit me,would LOVE to help you get this up and running again.. I am in Kendallville


----------



## Leal N

I thought I would post my two:  The '62 1825 was done last year.  The '51 955 was just finished up!




The 955 was a fun project.  I reluctantly (too many projects) purchased it from a debris hauler.  He said it was heading for the scrape yard.  Given its terrible appearance, I thought I could get some parts for the 1825.  Being a turret lathe, the ways cleaned up nice and were in great shape, so I wasn't going to part it out.  Hence, the clean up and putting my South Bend 10L on hold.  It has the original Peerless 1/2 1PH motor with a Lovejoy variable pulley.  I have never seen quite the setup this one has.  The variable brass speed handle has an LA- designation.  It also has a brake and tailstock with a beefy quill and point indicator towards the handle (with is graduated).  It was a basket case...but fun!


----------



## A618fan2

Leal N said:


> I thought I would post my two:  The '62 1825 was done last year.  The '51 955 was just finished up!
> 
> View attachment 289869
> View attachment 289870
> 
> The 955 was a fun project.  I reluctantly (too many projects) purchased it from a debris hauler.  He said it was heading for the scrape yard.  Given its terrible appearance, I thought I could get some parts for the 1825.  Being a turret lathe, the ways cleaned up nice and were in great shape, so I wasn't going to part it out.  Hence, the clean up and putting my South Bend 10L on hold.  It has the original Peerless 1/2 1PH motor with a Lovejoy variable pulley.  I have never seen quite the setup this one has.  The variable brass speed handle has an LA- designation.  It also has a brake and tailstock with a beefy quill and point indicator towards the handle (with is graduated).  It was a basket case...but fun!


You did great justice to those lathes - VERY nice work!

John


----------



## OldManPatterson

I have two Logans at the moment, but for now, I'll just share the one at work. It's a 927 (which I don't see many of), serial number 56767. I got it from a state auction. Much of the lathe was in excellent shape, but the bull and back gears had been severely crashed, and needed repaired. I've sorted most of that out now, and I went through the whole machine, replacing bearings and repainting everything. I went for a "Fallout" paint theme, for anyone familiar with the game, and I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## millsrv

Here are a few pictures of my 2 Power Kraft (Logans). I use both of these machines often and often wonder how I ever lived without a lathe.


----------



## MisterFixIt1952

Low tech said:


> New member here . I've had this Logan model 1955 since 1982 . Get this, my Mother in Law  bought it for me . It came with a three jaw , a four jaw , a follow rest , a back plate , and lots of extra gears that I'm not sure of their use . I was able to find a genuine nos Logan taper attachment still in the original unopened factory box . The instructions are type written and dated 1955 .
> This lathe seems to be quite accurate . I did an alignment test with a 2" aluminum round stock . Only .0006  off in 5 1/2 inches .
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 122010
> View attachment 122011
> View attachment 122012
> View attachment 122013


I hope your machining skills are better than your posting skills. I get seasick looking at these upside down photos.


----------



## A618fan2

Low tech said:


> New member here . I've had this Logan model 1955 since 1982 . Get this, my Mother in Law  bought it for me . It came with a three jaw , a four jaw , a follow rest , a back plate , and lots of extra gears that I'm not sure of their use . I was able to find a genuine nos Logan taper attachment still in the original unopened factory box . The instructions are type written and dated 1955 .
> This lathe seems to be quite accurate . I did an alignment test with a 2" aluminum round stock . Only .0006  off in 5 1/2 inches .
> Steve



Steve, very nice lathe - and congrats on getting such a nice mother-in-law!  BTW, if you could scan the taper attachment instructions (or take a photo of them) and post them that would be very helpful to other taper attachment owners.  

John


----------



## wa5cab

MisterFixit,

It seems that someone edited the JPEG standards a few years ago and must have hit the wrong key before saving it.  For the last several years some people see a given photo as OK rotation-wise and some see it as inverted.  Which way you see one depends upon what your JPEG viewer is and which version of the standard the camera or phone maker used.  They look fine to me.


----------



## Low tech

A618fan2 said:


> Steve, very nice lathe - and congrats on getting such a nice mother-in-law!  BTW, if you could scan the taper attachment instructions (or take a photo of them) and post them that would be very helpful to other taper attachment owners.
> 
> John



This is the only instruction that came with the taper attachment , I hope this helps ....Steve


----------



## wa5cab

I put the instruction sheet in the Logan Wards section in Downloads as a PDF.


----------



## JuicyBurger

I also have a Logan 927 that I recently cleaned up. It's pretty beat up but works for me . I had a spare 1HP Yaskawa servo lying around, so I rigged that up to replace the original motor/belt system. I was getting some belt slippage, so I started running 2x 1" flat belts at the same time to see how that would work. Haven't used it much yet since installing the servo(2 days ago) since I seem to have messed something up when re-assembling the clutch and power feed does not work anymore. This model uses regular deep groove ball bearings which I'm not thrilled about, but I replaced the original ones with some Nachi bearings and it seems to work very well with the bellville washer preload. Still have a good number of things left to fix, but this is where I'm at now.


----------



## OldManPatterson

JuicyBurger said:


> I also have a Logan 927 that I recently cleaned up. It's pretty beat up but works for me . I had a spare 1HP Yaskawa servo lying around, so I rigged that up to replace the original motor/belt system. I was getting some belt slippage, so I started running 2x 1" flat belts at the same time to see how that would work. Haven't used it much yet since installing the servo(2 days ago) since I seem to have messed something up when re-assembling the clutch and power feed does not work anymore. This model uses regular deep groove ball bearings which I'm not thrilled about, but I replaced the original ones with some Nachi bearings and it seems to work very well with the bellville washer preload. Still have a good number of things left to fix, but this is where I'm at now.


Your drive belt setup is going to give you problems if the drive pulley is only one size. You're basically trying to spin the lathe at two different speeds at once. I'm also not sure what you're talking about with the bearings. This lathe takes the standard New Departure bearings, and the deep groove ball setup is pretty common for this era. Are you just saying you'd rather it be a tapered roller bearing?


----------



## JuicyBurger

OldManPatterson said:


> Your drive belt setup is going to give you problems if the drive pulley is only one size. You're basically trying to spin the lathe at two different speeds at once. I'm also not sure what you're talking about with the bearings. This lathe takes the standard New Departure bearings, and the deep groove ball setup is pretty common for this era. Are you just saying you'd rather it be a tapered roller bearing?


Hi OldManPatterson! You can see from the pictures that the drive belt pulley is stepped like the spindle pulley. Yep I would prefer angular contact or taper roller, but I can convert it myself if I find the need later on down the road. Your fallout theme is very fun. The cabinet differences are interesting. I want to put some small drawers on the right side, but that will be a project for another day. I can easily fit some under my motor on the left now though!


----------



## Chris Hamel

Just acquired this model 957


----------



## duffman1278

Bought this 11" 1922 lathe about 8 years ago and am just starting to put it back together. I've been stripping it down piece by piece over the years.

Edit: I've also been working on making a CAD model from my lathe. Attached a picture of the CAD progress so far.


----------



## Campfire

My 1947 Logan 820, from the accident scene to my garage. 





Repairs-








Updated the tool post, 





And have had a blast with projects for this retired guy. 










Keeps me busy, helps make parts I need for projects, and has cost me around $700 so far with scrounging & buying stuff on sale.


----------



## Nogoingback

Nice job bringing the lathe back to life.  What happened at the scene of the accident?


----------



## Campfire

Nogoingback said:


> Nice job bringing the lathe back to life.  What happened at the scene of the accident?


The complete story is here  Logan 820 find & rebuild , but it was at a shop that had the true craftsman & mechanic leave.  They were moving it out of the shop because no one knew how to run a lathe, and the manager didn't have any "guide for billable hours" for fabrication or machining work. 

Lots of repair work into it. Thanks for asking. 







Ugly, but it worked and it runs true.


----------



## Nogoingback

I went back and looked at your post: I guess I had forgotten about it since I posted to it
a couple of times.  Anyway, I love it when folks put the older machines back into useful
service and for 700 bucks you did well indeed.


----------



## Hoyt

I have owned two Logan 400s (still have one) and just purchased this Logan 200 locally. It's missing a carriage lock and has only a single sheave pulley on the motor, but is in excellent condition. Easy fixes. I'm adding a DRO to it.


----------

